# Pregunta sobre motores paso a paso y levantar peso



## delir66 (May 9, 2016)

Hola a todos. 
Estoy empezando un proyecto que implica mover verticalmente unas lámparas que van colgadas del techo. Un arduino les va a decir a qué velocidad y cuándo. 

La idea es simple. Un motor con el eje conectado a un carrete de hilo. cuando el motor gira recoge o aporta hilo, por lo que la lámpara sube y baja. 
La verdad que no soy experto en motores, pero he llegado a la conclusión de que un motor paso a paso sería la mejor opción, pero me surgen un par de dudas. 

Primero de todo el par motor del motor PAP si quiero levantar un peso de máximo 4 kg siendo el diámetro del carrete unos 10cm. Quiero subir y bajar un metro en total, por lo que en 3 vueltas aproximadamente recogería o aportaría el hilo necesario. 

Segundo, cuál es el número de rpm mínimo de estos motores? Podría quedar en una posición fija aguantando el peso y sin quemarse?

Podría ser un servomotor mejor opción?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2016)

Hola, te recomiendo leer sobre motores PAP.
Para evitar sostener la carga a costa de  magnetizar el motor, puedes utilizar un reductor con tornillo.


----------



## Nuyel (May 9, 2016)

El par seria el peso por la distancia al centro del eje, en este caso 40kg*cm. 

Las RPM mínimas depende del controlador, en los motores paso a paso no hay mínimo de velocidad, solo mínimo de ángulo por paso. 

Mantener el motor parado no lo daña mientras el controlador sea el apropiado, solo que el motor puede calentarse considerablemente por estar en operación continua.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 9, 2016)

no olvinden la ley de ohm 

los motores a paso que tienen una potencia considerable traen la impedancia de sus bobinas digamos 3 ohms y la cantidad que nececitas para trabajar 2A por ejemplo.

digamos que:

tenemos el motor a pasos y yo como ignorante comun y corriente sigo los consejos de cualquier fulano 
que dice tu metele 12v.


pero aplicar la ley de ohm

V=IR
V=2A*3ohms

V=6V

¿que hubiera pasado si hubieramos seguido el consejo del fulano?
respuesta *UN DESASTRE!*.


----------



## Scooter (May 10, 2016)

Para esa aplicación sin duda una reducción por sinfin, cuando quites la enegía del motor seguramente lámpara se descolgará. No me parece útil ni el arduino ni el paso a paso; se va a hacer a ojo, así que un motor normal y un par de pulsadores.


----------



## delir66 (May 10, 2016)

En primer lugar gracias por las respuestas!

*Gudino Roberto:*
La idea es que las lámparas nunca paren de subir y bajar, es un tema decorativo. No necesito más que saber si tendría la posibilidad de quedar quieto en una posición concreta por unos segundos o si eso podría provocar una demanda inusual para el tipo de trabajo que estos motores hacen. 
Y cuándo te refieres a un reductor con tornillo, sería el mismo tipo de montaje para controlar el eje de una cnc? Es decir, el recorrido vertical de la lampara lo decidiría el largo del tornillo?

*Nuyel*
40Kg/cm serían aprox 4Nm, eso un Nema24? Entiendo que si quiero utilizar uno más pequeño puedo reducir el diámetro.
Me expresé mal con lo de las RPM. En verdad lo que quería saber era si los imanes de un PAP se podían energizar lo lentamente suficiente para que el movimiento no fuese demasiado rápido. Entiendo que se puede por el tipo de motor, pero me preguntaba si eso le quita eficiencia al motor (me resultaría lógico pensar que si el motor va más lento la falta de inercia hace que le cueste más trabajo pasar de un paso al siguiente).

*TRILO-BYTE*
Gracias, seguro que eso me evita algún gasto extra 

*Scooter*
Pensé en eso por el tema de tener menos rpm, pero necesitaría invertir el giro cada dos o tres vueltas. El tema es que el movimiento deber ser continuó. Subir y bajar un metro aprox, y va a estar así cada noche durante unos tres meses. Lo del arduino es justamente por eso, no habrá nadie para controlarlo, serán 5 lámparas distintas y todas tendrán patrones de movimiento distinto variables en el tiempo. 
No me he explicado bien en el principio. 
Pero con un motor de continúa con una reducción, un driver que invierta polaridad y un arduino podría hacerlo...


Por otro lado... que pensáis de un servo de avión rc de los grandes? los que tienen piñonera de metal? Eso debería de aguantar un peso aún sin estar energizado no?

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2016)

¿Invertir el giro cada dos o tres vueltas? ¿Por qué?
Un sinfin como su buen nombre indica es sin-fin y donde pares se queda parado. Con una reducción tendrás que frenarlo de algún modo o dejar el motor haciendo fuerza.


----------



## Nuyel (May 11, 2016)

hNema de una norma que define el tamaño para montar el motor, no esta relacionado con la potencia directamente.

El par normalmente se especifica como el de carga sostenidas motor parado, como sabes, F=m•a así que para mantener la fuerza se debe mantener una aceleración, para el caso del motor, el driver chopper se encarga de enviar pulsos, esos mantienen variable el campo magnético por lo que la fuerza se mantiene. El par se especifica en esas condiciones de operación.

La eficiencia de par también depende de la velocidad, pero para eso tienes que ver la curva del motor, a diferencia de los de continua normales, el par máximo no es a motor parado.

Hacerlo girar necesita un controlador que conmute las bobinas en orden adecuado, básicamente el motor gira siguiendo el campo, la suavidad del movimiento depende de si es full step (la mas brusca), half step (más suave) o micro step (La más suave pero depende del driver la resolución).


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2016)

delir66 dijo:


> E
> Y cuándo te refieres a un reductor con tornillo, sería el mismo tipo de montaje para controlar el eje de una cnc? Es decir, el recorrido vertical de la lampara lo decidiría el largo del tornillo?


Entiendo que se refiere a esto, un sistema de tornillo sin fin y corona dentada (normalmente llamado "sin fin corona")






Esto te permite usar motores con giros mas rápidos y poder parar y que no haga fuerza el motor por el peso de la lámpara, porque la corona traba en el sinfin entonces no gira (si el paso del tornillo es muy largo esto puede suceder, hay que elegirlo bien).
Con esto podés usar motores comunes controlados por el arduino.

un abrazo!

PD: creo que se sobreentiende que la lámpara se enrolla en un carretel asociado a la corona y el motor hace girar el tornillo sinfin.


----------



## delir66 (May 11, 2016)

Scooter, el tema de que cambie de sentido es para enrollar y desenrollar el hilo del carrete, que cómo muy bien dice ska_gatotw va asociado a la corona de la reductora. Sino cambiase el sentido recogería todo el hilo y se quedaría trabada rompiendo el hilo o quemando el motor. 

Ska_gatotw, sabía lo que era un sinfín, lo que no se me había ocurrido nunca era pensar cómo funcionaba una reductora. Siempre utilizan el método sinfín para reducir o se ayudan de otros engranajes? Me imagino que depende también de si la salida es paralela o perpendicular al eje del motor y la relación de reducción..

Nayel, muchas gracias por la buena explicación! La teoría bien explicada entra.
No necesito tanta resolución, full step me basta.


La verdad que el sinfín me solucionaría el tema del parado, pero cómo ya he dicho no es algo vital me gustaría añadirlo cómo posibilidad si es factible, pero no es algo imprescindible.

Había pensado en PAP por la precisión del movimiento, el hecho de necesitar pocas rpm, la inversión de giro... lo único que me hacia dudar el tema del par, no sabía si eran motores potentes (relación tamaño/potencia) o no.
Otra cosa el uso. En igualdad de condiciones (buen driver/alimentacion y calidad de motor), no sé qué tipo de motor suele morir antes...

Lo de la reductora ni lo había planteado por varias razones. La más importante es que vivo en una isla dónde no hay industria, y siempre que he visto conjuntos motor/reductora son motores demasiado grandes para lo que quiero, siempre en alterna.
 Me cuesta encontrar motores en contínua con reductora y de un tamaño reducido. Lo de continúa lo digo para poder invertir el giro (sólo conozco eso o cambiar dos fases de un motor trifásico, que no me interesa).

Otro punto era que por lo poco que conozco de arduino, me era más fácil decirle "gira tantos grados a la derecha y luego tantos otros a la izquierda " que decirle "conecta la salida tantos segundos" y ahora "conecta la otra salida"(inversión) tantos otros segundos.  

En todo caso, viendo vuestras opiniones, intentaré buscar un motor con reductora en continua, a ver si encuentro algo ya hecho. 


Gracias a todos por el aporte!


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2016)

delir66 dijo:


> Ska_gatotw, sabía lo que era un sinfín, lo que no se me había ocurrido nunca era pensar cómo funcionaba una reductora. Siempre utilizan el método sinfín para reducir o se ayudan de otros engranajes? Me imagino que depende también de si la salida es paralela o perpendicular al eje del motor y la relación de reducción..



Todo depende (como siempre ).
El método del sinfín sirve para grandes reducciones, se calcula como 1/ cantidad de dientes de la corona, digamos que si tiene 32 dientes la relación de reducción es 32 a 1, la desventaja es que no es reversible, siempre es para reducir.
El tema de que la salida sea paralela o perpendicular es parte del diseño, así que no suele ser un problema.
Ah, otra gran ventaja es que se mantiene la potencia, al bajar la velocidad aumentamos el torque en la misma proporción.


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2016)

delir66 dijo:


> Scooter, el tema de que cambie de sentido es para enrollar y desenrollar el hilo del carrete, que cómo muy bien dice ska_gatotw va asociado a la corona de la reductora. Sino cambiase el sentido recogería todo el hilo y se quedaría trabada rompiendo el hilo o quemando el motor.


No entiendo la cuestión, si quieres que algo suba y baje, lo mas normal es cambiar de sentido, si no pones una biela no se me ocurre otro método. Lo mismo da si es paso a paso o como sea. No se concibe algo que solo funcione en un sentido.



delir66 dijo:


> Ska_gatotw, sabía lo que era un sinfín, lo que no se me había ocurrido nunca era pensar cómo funcionaba una reductora. Siempre utilizan el método sinfín para reducir o se ayudan de otros engranajes? Me imagino que depende también de si la salida es paralela o perpendicular al eje del motor y la relación de reducción..


Un conjunto de engranajes reducen las revoluciones y aumentan el par, lo bueno del sinfín es que no va hacia atrás, el resto si y normalmenta hay que usar un freno para que se esté quieto, hay motores con freno incorporado, pero de lo contrario no tiene mucha lógica.



delir66 dijo:


> Nayel, muchas gracias por la buena explicación! La teoría bien explicada entra.
> No necesito tanta resolución, full step me basta.


Es que en cualquier caso creo que te sobra resolución, un final de carrera y el resto por tiempos me parece que es suficiente, a lo mejor me equivoco.
Para un motor normal bastan dos cables para un paso a paso hacen falta mas y un controlador, la instalación se simplifica.



delir66 dijo:


> La verdad que el sinfín me solucionaría el tema del parado, pero cómo ya he dicho no es algo vital me gustaría añadirlo cómo posibilidad si es factible, pero no es algo imprescindible.


No es imprescindible y no hay verdades absolutas, pero un sinfín aporta muchas ventajas y tendría que pensar en que perjuicios aporta porque no se me ocurre ninguno.



delir66 dijo:


> Había pensado en PAP por la precisión del movimiento, el hecho de necesitar pocas rpm, la inversión de giro... lo único que me hacia dudar el tema del par, no sabía si eran motores potentes (relación tamaño/potencia) o no.


Es que el tema del par es crítico, es *EL* tema. Si no tienes par no tienes NADA en absoluto, sencillamente ni se moverá.



delir66 dijo:


> Otra cosa el uso. En igualdad de condiciones (buen driver/alimentacion y calidad de motor), no sé qué tipo de motor suele morir antes...


Cuanto mas sencillo mejor, es mi opinión, si algo funciona con un motor sencillo y un driver sencillo mejor.



delir66 dijo:


> Lo de la reductora ni lo había planteado por varias razones. La más importante es que vivo en una isla dónde no hay industria, y siempre que he visto conjuntos motor/reductora son motores demasiado grandes para lo que quiero, siempre en alterna.


Al final el comercio local no suele funcionar, busca un proveedor, internet es muy grande.
Sin reductora cuenta que no se puede hacer nada nunca. 



delir66 dijo:


> Me cuesta encontrar motores en contínua con reductora y de un tamaño reducido. Lo de continúa lo digo para poder invertir el giro (sólo conozco eso o cambiar dos fases de un motor trifásico, que no me interesa).


Los monofásicos también se pueden cambiar de sentido de giro, basta con invertir los dos bobinados uno respecto al otro, el de arranque y el de servicio.



delir66 dijo:


> Otro punto era que por lo poco que conozco de arduino, me era más fácil decirle "gira tantos grados a la derecha y luego tantos otros a la izquierda " que decirle "conecta la salida tantos segundos" y ahora "conecta la otra salida"(inversión) tantos otros segundos.


Pues es mas fácil lo segundo que lo primero, aunque no hay gran diferencia, pero el hardware de un motor normal si que es mucho mas sencillo.  En cualquier caso en un PaP hace falta un final de carrera porque como sabrás con un Pap no puedes saber donde está, solo puedes saber donde le has dicho tu que esté pero no sabes si te ha hecho caso y necesitas al menos un punto de referencia.



delir66 dijo:


> En todo caso, viendo vuestras opiniones, intentaré buscar un motor con reductora en continua, a ver si encuentro algo ya hecho.


El motor es opcional, la reductora no




delir66 dijo:


> Gracias a todos por el aporte!


De nada


----------

